# What agility venue do you compete in?



## bcluv (Aug 4, 2011)

New to the forum and enjoy competing with my BCs in agility. So thought I'd post a thread to see what venues people compete with their dogs.

I have mostly done AKC, as it's the most readily found in my area, though I did have a go at CPE once a few weeks back. 

I'm off to a show in Fort Wayne tomorrow. Hoping for clean and fast runs!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm new to trialing and have only done AKC. It's the one most readily found here as well, along with CPE. CPE looks like it has some really fun games and courses so I might try that. I would love to do NADAC I think. I went to watch a NADAC trial and it looked really fun and fast.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I started in CPE with my first dog, Kim. We pretty much only do AKC now...have limited access to CPE and virtually no access to USDAA, NADAC, UKC, etc. Decided with 3 dogs and limited resources I'd rather focus on one venue and go far than dabble in many venues for the same sport.

Also, welcome to the forum


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Lars and I do primarily AKC agility. We play in NADAC too because there are quite a few of their trials close by. I use NADAC trials more or less as matches and to train some stuff like start lines, contacts, and to try out some new handling stuff I'm playing with.


----------



## bcluv (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanx for the welcome!

I thought CPE was a lot of fun to do and a lot of people around here use it as a place to start new dogs because it is more laid back. The games were fun and I did like that it's generally less expensive than AKC plus more runs in a day.

But I hear the stuff about multiple dogs and wanting to focus on one venue! CPE was local when I did it, but we only have 2 near here every year at the moment. So AKC gets my attention most. I have more friends that compete in AKC regularly, so it's much easier to hook up and share travel expenses in AKC for me... doing that this weekend with a friend. It costs enough to trial, so anything to cut the costs is worth it to me.


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm pretty new to agility, picked it up about 5 months ago to give my 11, now 12, year old Malinois something to do and ended up starting classes with a couple of the other dogs. The club I take classes through hosts primarily CPE trials, so that's what we've been competing in. I'll probably mainly focus on CPE just because there are only so many trials I can enter dollar wise, and I do like the venue. But we'll see, Cali finished the level 1 stuff her first weekend and is running in level 2 now, but I don't want to take her any higher due to her age, so we'll either stay at level 2 in CPE, or look for other venues to do their started levels in, it will depend on what height they want her to jump.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

My main venue for competition is AKC. That's what's local and where my friends play. And really, MACH is pretty much the best title ever.

But I really like "games," so while I don't think I'll be going after the highest titles in other venues, I certainly intend to play in USDAA at least and probably CPE and UKI as the opportunity presents itself. Tomorrow I'm running Marsh in NADAC Tunnelers. It's both of our first trial. I'm trying not to throw up.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

My favorite venue is CPE. There are lots of trials here and I love the laid back, dog friendly attitude I find in CPE. I also dabble in NADAC. I have a NADAC trial coming up in a couple of weeks. I have only tried one AKC trial and it was terrible. The field conditions were bad due the rain and it was like a huge mud pit. I could probably trial every weekend here in AKC but I am not a real fan of the AKC in general. Most of my agility friends' dogs are not eligible to compete in AKC due to their rules. One dog is deaf and others are purebreds but not registered in AKC and not neutered. One of my friends has recently started to compete in AKC so I might give it another try. One problem I have with AKC is that we are only getting warmed up after one or two runs so I don't think it would be enough for me. One of my classmates who does compete in AKC likes that she can be home by 10:30 in the morning....but I have so much fun at trials I really need more.

I really enjoy the games in CPE. Hated Snooker at first but now love the challenge. At our last CPE trial, we had a 14 pt lead out in Jackpot. I have never gotten so many points in just the lead out before. It was sweet. I set my dog up at one end of the field and walked all the way over to the other end. The last obstacle was designated as a 7 pointer. My trainer was watching and was amazed.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

RaeganW said:


> My main venue for competition is AKC. That's what's local and where my friends play. And really, MACH is pretty much the best title ever.
> 
> But I really like "games," so while I don't think I'll be going after the highest titles in other venues, I certainly intend to play in USDAA at least and probably CPE and UKI as the opportunity presents itself. Tomorrow I'm running Marsh in NADAC Tunnelers. It's both of our first trial. I'm trying not to throw up.


MACH is totally the best title! 
I won't be playing in USDAA because Denali is 21" so would be jumping a huge 26" there. Though I would assume that like most venues they have "preferred" or some class where you can jump lower?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

AKC only. All I want is a MACH. (only 43 Q's and 749 points to go xD)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

MissMutt said:


> AKC only. All I want is a MACH. (only 43 Q's and 749 points to go xD)


3 Qs and 20 QQs. Cannot generalize the 20 QQs as 40 Qs...cuz oh it's so very different lol

(teasing in case that's not obvious )


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

For a dog who Q's in Standard about once a year, yes, you're right, it's very different


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah we just hit B recently for everything. We are 50% on our Q rate so far, and feeling better all the time...with an even split between Stnd and JWW...all placing 1st or 2nd out of classes of 15-30 dogs...and not a single freaking QQ because we always get one or the other but never both at once...in the triple digits on MACH pts though, too bad our first one was right AFTER the multiplier went away or we'd be nearing halfway on points...

Anyway, sorry for the OT......


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

So far, exclusively NADAC. I might get interested in USDAA or CPE later on. My agility club does not associate with AKC, and this works well for me because I have philosophical issues with them (separate from agility).


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I am in Canada and have a Shih Tzu x Maltese so just compete in AAC. Remmy got his Starter Standard and Starter Games titles his first year of competing. Last year he ended up needing two Advanced Snooker Q's to complete his Advanced Games title as he is in Masters in Gamblers and Jumpers. I concentrated on the Games last year so he has just one Advanced Standard so far this year and needs two more to move to Masters.

I have one trial on Aug. 27/28th and another on Sept. 2/3/4th so hopefully can get some more Q's. Whether he does or not, he and I have lots of fun.


----------

